# Templates für Java Client rabbitmq



## vector_ever (25. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

I möchte momentan Java Client rabbitmq bibliothek benutzen um ein Proxy zu bauen

Ich habe tutorial gelesen RabbitMQ - Getting started with RabbitMQ, aber war nicht voll, und fehlt noch viel.

Was ich gelesen habe, dass es doch Templates für Java Client rabbitmq gibt, wo man keine voll Kode schreiben muss, diese Templates generiert Methoden wo kann man sofort benutzen.

die Frage ist wie kann ich machen und was soll ich benutzen, habe keine Ahnung ??


----------



## JavaGott (25. Sep 2013)

Was willst du jetzt, einen Proxy (HTTP) oder eine Messaging Queue (MQ).

:bahnhof:

Ohne mich im Detail mit dem RabbitMQ auszukenne, sieht das auf den ersten Blick nicht aus wie ein Proxy sondern eher wie eine Message Queuing Applikation (Sagt ja auch schon der Name, MQ)


----------



## vector_ever (25. Sep 2013)

Ok, mein Ziel am Ende ein Proxy zu bauen (jetzt nicht wichtig wie dieses Proxy sein soll ) die Hauptsache wie kann ich  Java Client rabbitmq benutzen (vergiss HTTP, habe ich nichts damit zu tun), Ich möchte Nachrichten senden, bekommen und filtern  (mit AMQP Protokoll) 

Am ende ja möchte ich MQ benutzen, aber immer nach Java Client rabbitmq Bibliothek


----------



## JavaGott (25. Sep 2013)

Was auch immer du unter Proxy verstehst...

Die Tutorials auf der WebSeite sind eigentlich ganz gut, dort gibt es ja auch komplette Klassen als "Templates".

RabbitMQ - Getting started with RabbitMQ

Damit sollte man die MQ Anbindung hinbekommen.


----------



## vector_ever (25. Sep 2013)

lass uns für Moment das Proxy vergessen

Ich suche auf die weise, wo man dieses Templates benutzen (Templates sind sehr gut und einfach mit viele Kategorien)


----------

